# Installing FreeBSD 10 from USB memory stick



## Radium (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi!

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 10 from a USB memory stick. I've downloaded the .IMG file and I've written it to the memory stick. I don't have a CD/DVD reader and my desktop runs Windows 8.1. The installer starts just fine when I boot from the memory stick but the installer can't proceed with the "update repositories" stage. Using the default options for both FTP and HTTP server will only make it stall at attempting to update repositories. I went for a long walk (over an hour) yesterday and it was still attempting when I came back.

I also want to install an EFI boot loader but I can't find anything helpful. I find articles with dead links from many years ago or articles that assume I run a distribution of GNU/Linux.

Thanks in advance,
Radium, Sweden.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2014)

Radium said:
			
		

> The installer starts just fine when I boot from the memory stick but the installer can't proceed with the "update repositories" stage. Using the default options for both FTP and HTTP server will only make it stall at attempting to update respositories. I went for a long walk (over an hour) yesterday and it was still attempting when I came back.


Install without installing any of the additional ports. There have been some changes recently to the repositories and package management. The 10.0-RELEASE images haven't been updated. It should be made to work once you get a basic system up and running.



> I also want to install an EFI boot loader but I can't find anything helpful.


There's no UEFI boot support yet. There's work being done but it's not finished yet. 

http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/repo ... #UEFI-Boot


----------



## Radium (Jul 25, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Radium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Any idea when UEFI will be fully supported? Is it scheduled for 11.0-RELEASE?

I noticed that the built in partition editor doesn't have any align options, so I had to do it in shell.


----------

